# Rosh Hashannah Menu ideas!!



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

One month to Rosh Hashannah mamas!! nu, what are you making?







:







:

I am a guest both nights but the first night is at my parents and my mom NEVER makes enough food and what she does is bland and not really great LOL (hope she doesn't read this LOL) so I like to bring side dishes I can eat

seond night is at my aunts and she has requested I bring my braised greens (any green I get in my coop is fine - kale, beets, chard, etc) so that's basically set...

I'm all about the simanim so I'll be planning some things around that for my mom's house...

let's dish!


----------



## SaraFR (Dec 8, 2005)

subbing


----------



## TxSandMom (Jun 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see some great dishes!

I'm a guest this year, not sure what we'll offer to bring. DH makes a potato kugel that takes three hours (he hasn't perfected it yet... it keeps turning out too dark).


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

subscribing


----------



## Mamamazing (Aug 16, 2006)

: the Holidays are coming up!!!

Oh, yes, subbing







:


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ok I was thinking about any/some of the following:
a pumpkin challah or a seven seed challah
roasted beets, leeks and carrots
ginger carrot squash soup (this isalready made and in my freezer LOL)
simanim salad

that should cover every one of the simanim except the fish heads & the head of the sheep


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Okay-- what are simanim?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

http://www.aish.com/hhRecipes/symbolic_foods.asp


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

The problem I have every year is that I can't get simanim in September. I am always told they are out of season. How do other people get them???

Last year I bought some pomegranate juice and marinaded the chicken in it. That was tasty.

This thread is the kick in the pants I need to start planning for Yom Tov though.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

oh yum - that sounds good!!

Pomegranites are definitely in season in the fall... same with apples... and squash... pumpkins.... especially where you are (the NE) - hmmmm...


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

subbing - B"H I'll be back with a recipe or two


----------



## Einley (Jul 12, 2003)

subbing


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't even know what I'm making for Shabbat! I don't even know if we're guests or hosts for Shabbat!

We usually do a house switch with some cool friends from a moshav (they squeeze their family of 9 into our apt so they can walk to the kotel - 45 minutes). I'm not sure I'm up to it this year, since we have a lot going on.

Short story - had to evacuate summer camp ON SHABBAT where dh is director half-way because of ketushot. Had already rented out apt for summer, so we lived in our renovated machsan (basement) for 8 days. DH currently in America, visiting camps and sharing our story. I am currently dealing with arrangements for putting kids back in school after 3 years of homeschool, as well as looking for a job. Son has PTSD (are those the right initials?) and dd just asked, are those fireworks we hear, or ketushot?

Oh, also our shul is relocating, possibly meaning a long walk with a hill.

So could we wait just a few more weeks until talking about the chagim? Because NOTHING happens in Israel until "after the chagim".

BTW, I would love to make a huge veggie feast with gefilte tofu, stuffed peppers with pomegranite sauce, roasted veggies, kasha and bowties, etc. but no one in my family will eat anything "complicated" so unless we have a lot of guests...

We usually skip dessert and just eat apples and honey. We do have a tradition of choc. chip challah though...

My dh does not have a minhag of simanim, and we don't usually get into them, other than maybe some pomegranites. I will have to take down all the holiday "stuff" soon though, esp. once the kids start school Sept 1, because I imagine they'll start with it right away.

Kol Tuv, Lisa


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)




----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

subbing - will be back when coherent and mt stomach no longer hurts. Oh, and I don't care how much that POM juice costs - that's what I'll use this year for my chicken - I've been dying to try that recipe. We usually do a roast one night and a turkey the other, but I really want to try that chicken.


----------



## leomom (Aug 6, 2004)

subbing


----------



## Momof3inMI (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

did you have a recipe for the pomegranite chicken or did you just wing it?


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

I love this site and I get tons of recipes from it. I just discovered that they have a Rosh Hashana section and I thought I'd share it!
RecipeZaar

Better link - RH recipes sorted by rank.


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama*
did you have a recipe for the pomegranite chicken or did you just wing it?

I just double checked. I originally got the idea from Kosher By Design (page 107). I just looked at the recipe though and I am pretty sure I didn't follow it exactly - for example I know I only used pom juice and not pom syrup as well. But I did marinate the chicken with the juice and some spices and then bake it.

I tend to also make a lot of "stuffed food" on Yom Tov so that the year will be stuffed with good things. I know I made stuffed mushrooms and deviled eggs. I think I made a leek tart too. I know I made potato and leek soup which was yummy.

I was looking over the holiday schedule last night. Am I the only one who was very happy to see that the Yom Tovim fall out on a weekend schedule this year?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yonit*

I tend to also make a lot of "stuffed food" on Yom Tov so that the year will be stuffed with good things.

I love it!!

I'm teaching 6th grade sunday school this year & we're using one of the torah aura instant lessons for RH/YK and the theme for the 6th grade (every year they should learn a different aspect of the holiday) is feasting vs fasting so I was going to teach about the simanim since it's not in there and I'm going to mention this for sure!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm having enough trouble figuring out what to cook for dinner this week- you want me to think about cooking NEXT MONTH????









Seriously, I usually make a turkey for Yom Tov- serve it the first night, then cut off whatever meat we don't finish and make soup with the carcass, and serve the turkey in another form for the other meals (reheated with gravy, or in a pot pie.)

What days of the week are Rosh Hashonna this year? Do I need to figure out Shabbos too?

ETA: oh, goodie! 2nd night is Shabbos, less cooking to deal with!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay, just subbing to this. I think I'm gonna have to go buy kosher by design.

Please ladies, post recipes or page numbers not JUST yummy sounding foods!

mv


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

MV - anything I posted above that you want a recipe to?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Lemme go look.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

braised greens
a pumpkin challah or a seven seed challah
roasted beets, leeks and carrots
ginger carrot squash soup (this isalready made and in my freezer LOL)
simanim salad

(I think that's everything you posted


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

bwahaha

OK I posted the simanim slad link in the other thread but here it is again
http://www.aish.com/hhRecipes/hhReci...imanim%20Salad

for braised greens - all I do it take whatever greens I have (I just made collards tonight like this yum) - generally I have chard or kale but if I go out and buy beets for the roasted veggies I'll be sure to get them with the greens attached. you need ALOT because they cook down - I can eat a whole bunch of greens myself but as a main course so just as a side dish I'd say one-two bunches is good for 4 people....

wash the greens well in cold water. tear or cut them up - I generally remove the ribs first though you can chop them up and use them... or save them for soup?

you can add onions, garlic, mushrooms, whatever you want... chop those all too...

heat up a pan and add olive oil. sautee the garlic & onions and then add the greens... let them wilt a little and then add enough chicken stock (or water and the powder) to cover. keep it at a pretty brisk rolling boil (like at 7 or 8) and keep stirring till the liquid turns into a sauce. enjoy.

For roasted vegetables - all I do it cut up veggies into about 1 inch chunks - or to make it more symbolic cut into coin shapes







. toss with oil, kosher salt, ground pepper & if I get any fresh herbs from my co-op I use those too. put in a pyrex or stonewear dish and bake at 425 for about 45 minutes. yum. you can toss with balsamic vinager before serving but it's totally not necc.

For the soup - I make all soups the same. sautee chopped onions and garlic and then add the veggie you want to use plus about 6 cups of stock. let simmer for 20 mnutes and then puree with a stick blender. For this soup I used a winter squash that I roasted (cut squash in half, rub with olive oil salt and ppper, roast in 425 oven for about 45 minutes, let cool & scoop out flesh), carrots and fresh ginger.

how's that? I don't really cook with recipes....


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Perfect.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

whoops forgot the challahs

i had the seven seed challah recipe saved but now I think it might be for sukkot?

Quote:

SEVEN SEED CRUSTED CHALLAH (PAREVE)
The seeds symbolize Israel's Seven Species
No time to bake? Pick up a round or braided challah from your market, brush the top with warm honey and sprinkle individual sections with different dried herb or seeds Bake in preheated 350F oven for 10 minutes.

* 1/2 cup tepid water (about 110F.)
* 2 tablespoons honey, warmed, divided
* 1 (1/4 ounce) envelope rapid rise dry yeast
* 2 3/4 - 3 cups all-purpose flour
* 1 teaspoon salt
* 3 eggs, beaten, or egg substitute, divided
* 1/4 cup vegetable oil
* 1/2 teaspoon each sesame seeds, poppy seeds, pumpkin seeds, black sesame, cumin seeds, sunflower seeds, caraway seeds

In a small bowl, mix the water with 1 tablespoon honey. Sprinkle the yeast over. Let stand at room temperature until foamy, 5-10 minutes.

Place 2 3/4 cups flour and salt in food processor bowl. Set aside about 2 tablespoons beaten egg or egg substitute. Add remaining egg and honey, the yeast mixture and the oil to the flour in the food processor. Process until mixture forms a ball, about 30 seconds.

Add a little more flour if needed. Turn onto a floured board. Knead for 2 minutes until smooth. Let rest for 10 minutes, then punch down. Press into a rectangle about 10 by 6-inches. Cut into 3 strips lengthwise. Pinch together at one end, then braid by bringing right strip over center, then left strip over center repeating until the end. Pinch edges together. Place on oiled baking sheet. Cover loosely with a light kitchen towel. Set in a warm place until doubled, about 1 1/2 hours. Brush with reserved egg. Sprinkle each braid section with a different seed. Bake in preheated 350F oven for 40 minutes or until golden brown and bottom sounds hollow when tapped with fingers. Cool on a wire rack.

Approx. nutrients per slice: calories - 112 protein - 3g carbohydrates - 17 fat - 4g cholesterol - 0mg sodium - 148mg


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

And the pumpkin challah?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Any ideas for a really really special dessert? We're going first or second night RH to a friend's house and I really want to bring something wonderful....


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

trying to find the pumpkin challah recipes I've seen....

oh here http://www.aish.com/hhRecipes/hhReci...pkin%20Challah

and here
http://velveteenrabbi.blogs.com/blog...llah.html#more


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I can't have it anymore but I used to make a pumpkin jelly roll every year - it is dairy - is that ok?

otherwise I have a recipe for a nice apple pie that's parve


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I'd love both recipes. The friend is vegetarian, so dairy would be perfect.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

How would pumpkin challah with each "snake" of the braid dipped in cinnamon sugar be?


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

oh man - that would be goooood....









okay the famous pumpkin roll

1/4 c powdered (confectioners) sugar (to sprinkle on parchment paper)
3/4 c flour
1/2 t baking powder
1/2 t baking soda
1/2 t ground cloves
1/2 t ground cinnamon
1/4 t salt
3 large eggs
1 c sugar
2/3 c pumpkin

for the filling
8 oz cream cheese
1 c powdered sugar
6 T butter
1 t vanilla

1/4 c powdered sugar to dust on top

preheat oven to 375
put parchment paper on jelly roll pan
sprinkle seperate sheet of parchment paper with sugar
combine dry ingredients
beat together eggs and sugar
mix in pumpkin. stir in dry ingredients
spread evenly in pan
bake for 20 min or untill cake springs back when touched. turn out onto sugared paper. roll up and let cool.

mix filling. unroll cak, spread on filling and reroll. wrap in plastic wrap and refrigerate. sprinkle with powdered sugar before serving

I will type th apple pie recipe tomorrow


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

So do you have a recipe for







?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

That pumpkin roll looks *so good*.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

cry I really have to go!!! stop posting to me!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Honeyed Carrots?
Tzimmes?
CARROT CAKE?!?!?!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

cry? There is no







cry
There is only







: or









-Yoda.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven*
Honeyed Carrots?
Tzimmes?
CARROT CAKE?!?!?!









Carrot bread?
Carrot muffins with cream cheese frosting?
Banana carrot cake?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

But seriously: Honey mustard







salad






















, peeled and grated
Dressing: pressed garlic, salt, pepper, dijon mustard, olive oil, honey
Roasted walnuts
Mix together.

Yummmmmmm....

We like this on Shabbos afternoon.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*
Any ideas for a really really special dessert? We're going first or second night RH to a friend's house and I really want to bring something wonderful....

The best Honey Cake I've ever made was from Allrecipes.com .

I make the Pomegranite Chicken from KBD. You can substitute cheap grenadine for the Pom. syrup. It is SOOOOOOOOOO good - my kids keep asking am I going to make it again this year.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*
But seriously: Honey mustard







salad






















, peeled and grated
Dressing: pressed garlic, salt, pepper, dijon mustard, olive oil, honey
Roasted walnuts
Mix together.

Yummmmmmm....

We like this on Shabbos afternoon.

That sounds really good. I think I'll try it this shabbos for a dry run.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

If you want exactish amounts, I can dig out the cookbook I adapted it from...


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*







cry? There is no







cry
There is only







: or









-Yoda.

whoops - it's from another board I'm on... it looks just like it sounds - smilie is laughing so hard it's crying


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

MMMMM...I think I am going to make the honey mustard carrot salad for Shabbos too and see what people think...

A really easy way to make a honey cake that I have used in past years, will probably not be possible this year unfortunately. It was to take a Duncan Hines Pareve spice cake mix and instead of oil use honey when you mix it. It was yummy.. But Dh isn't pareve anymore, so I need to find a new recipe.

For the challah I am very simple. My regular challah is very sweet and heavy already - almost cake like. My family doesn't really like raisins though. So for the past few years I have mixed in some rainbow colored cake sprinkles into the dough, just before shaping it. I also use the sprinkles on top like I would sesame seeds. It adds some fun to the Yom Tov Table.

I ahve also decided that I am not going to keep my oven going this Yom Tov - just the stove. I will use crockpots instead. I did that at Pesach and it was definitely cooler in the kitchen. So, I am going to make the Pom chicken in the crock pot instead this year, and if I can find one make a brisket for the second day.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I just saw an ad that Maneshewitz has stepped in to fill the parve cakemix void. Don't know if they have come out iwth a spice cake mix though.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Did you try the carrot salad Chava?

And yonit, is there no easy way to get kosher brisket there?

And speaking of that, am I think only one paying um like $25 to a small brisket? Geez. That's some kosher meat.


----------



## sunshinestarr (Jan 5, 2006)

Carrot salad sounds yummy!!!!


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*

And yonit, is there no easy way to get kosher brisket there?

And speaking of that, am I think only one paying um like $25 to a small brisket? Geez. That's some kosher meat.

There is no easy way to get kosher anything out here!







Don't be confused by "Massachusetts" and think I live in a big community. I live out in the boondocks. We have a small tight knit community, with a very small Kosher section in the local market.

They do try before holidays to get more of a meat selection, but they don't always manage it. I have been looking every week - thinking I would stick it in the freezer as soon as they get - but there hasn't been anything but some frozen empire chicken and ground beef.

I haven't had real milk in years... And the only dairy they had at Shavuos this past year was Feta cheese.

Frankly, $25 for a brisket is a steal around here. I have never got one for less than $40. Which is why we only have one 2x a year - Rosh Hashanah and Pesach.

I have to travel about 90 minutes to get to a decent Kosher grocer/butcher. I do generally do that before Yomin Tovim, and it looks like I will have to do that again in the next couple of weeks.

Don't get me wrong, there are many wonderful benefits to living in the boonies, but getting kosher food is not one of them.... My DH jokes that we just get whatever is left on the truck after it has made it's 30 other stops in all the big cities. Maybe I should change my location to "Desperately searching for kosher food"









On a good note, I did make that carrot salad for Shabbos and it was delicious.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Now see, I was fooled by Massachusetts.







: sorry.

Remember though...$25 is the smallest brisket I can possibly find.

When we lived in Salt Lake City, there was a kosher grocery in Colorado that would ship to the small community on a big truck load. Even with shipping, it was cheaper than hauling it one's self. You might consider getting together something like that and doing a co-op....if you have a stand-alone freezer...which again, I'm assuming that in MA you would.







:


----------



## abranger (Dec 15, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*
You might consider getting together something like that and doing a co-op....if you have a stand-alone freezer...which again, I'm assuming that in MA you would.







:

You might want to get a group and have someone (or two) volunteer to make a trip to brookline where you can get EVERYTHING you could ever need in the space of like 6 blocks

Amy


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

We have never been able to get a co-op together, although it has been mentioned a few times. I think we are all just too independent









As I said, generally we travel before the holidays to get a wider selection. And when I do that I buy a lot of extra to pack up the freezer as well. For example, at Pesach, I bought a ton of food that we are just finishing up now. But you don't want to know what the grocery bill was that day







: And yes, I do often go with 1-2 other people and we share gas costs.

Amy yes, I am VERY familiar with Brookline, but it is about 90 minutes away. I still manage to go in on my birthday though and get Chinese Food







But, lately we have been going to West Hartford, which seems to have a selection as good as Brookline, if not better, with lower prices. Same distance away and less traffic....


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Man, I know I've grown up in the wrong place when I think 90 minutes, geez, I can barely get across Houston in 90 minutes, and that with no traffic. In fact, I'm not sure I can get across Houston in 90 minutes!









Has anyone ever made the Greek Rodanchos (Pumpkin Strudel) or the Moroccan Sweet Potatoes and Vegetables in _The Jewish Holiday Kitchen_ by Joan Nathan? Ooooo Lebanese Stuffed Zucchini with Apricots looks good too. What about the Teyglakh?

eta: I'm getting hungry just typing....


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

This Apple Challah sounds soooo good. I think I will make this for RH cuz my boys do not like raisins either.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

You might want to get a group and have someone (or two) volunteer to make a trip to brookline where you can get EVERYTHING you could ever need in the space of like 6 blocks
If you want info on how to do this, PM me. We bring a truckload from NYC to St. Louis via co-op b/c many things are SO much cheaper - like gefilte fish is $3/loaf cheaper, not to mention the meat!


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

mom2seven - is the carrot an endangered species???

Well, just this morning I wrote that I haven't had ice cream in ages. Well, I just came home from a Bas Mitzvah and they had REAL ice cream for desert!! or, if it was pareve, it was the best imitation I have ever had... A whole table of pathetic women were sitting there oohing and aahing over ice cream. LOL

MV - that apple challah does sound really good. I might have to try that this year.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yonit*
mom2seven - is the carrot an endangered species???

We are working to keep it from becoming one







.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*
This Apple Challah sounds soooo good. I think I will make this for RH cuz my boys do not like raisins either.

I'm having a hard time understanding the instructions there, how htat works....


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

I think you add the apple mixture to the wet ingredients of the bread dough...depending upon how you make your challah.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

no it sounds like you flatten a bit of each snake that you make and fold up the mixture in there.... I'd personally flatten the whole thing spoon in the apple mix and then pinch it closed back into a snake shape before either braiding (for a regular shabbat) or making my round challah


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Okay, nope the directions are different than that:

I will translate







:

Combine _[the apple mixture]_in a bowl.
Divide challah dough into 4 equal pieces [, and set aside all but one piece].
Break off a palm-sized section of the first piece and form [it] into disc.
Place [the disk] on greased baking sheet or 9-inch round cake pan.
Form "snake" or rope with remaining dough [from the first piece], making the rope wide at one end and thin at the other.
Flatten the wide end [of the snake/rope piece] and stuff with ¼ of the filling.
Pinch edges together securely, coil rope[,] and press firmly on top of disc. Repeat with remaining 3 pieces of dough."

It seems a rather complicated way to do it. I'm guessing that the apple filling is inside and sort of a "surprise"?


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Oops, Andrea, you made it make sense in such a simpler way.

Hmmm...I don't think I would like getting a bite full of apple filling in my challah.

I make my challah by putting the flour in a bowl, and then making a well, and pour all the wet ingredients in. I would add it then. And let it be mixed in.

Unless it's kind of thin like jam, and then I like the way Andrea is suggesting: flatten out a long snake, fold over, and then braid or make a round.

I actually make a round braid for RH.

mv


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

When I read the instructions, I also read it the way Andrea did. But I do think it would be better with the apple mixed in with the wet ingredients.

It seems to me - maybe I am wrong - that it would be hard to cut and dip in honey with apple pie filling dripping out of it.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *yonit*
It seems to me - maybe I am wrong - that it would be hard to cut and dip in honey with apple pie filling dripping out of it.











I don't think there is enough though for it to drip.


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*









I don't think there is enough though for it to drip.

I think that depends on where you cut. There isn't a lot of jelly in my sufganiyot either, but I always manage to get jelly stains on my shirt at Chanukah anyway.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaverdi*
Divide challah dough into 4 equal pieces [, and set aside all but one piece].
Break off a palm-sized section of the first piece and form [it] into disc.

I think this is supposed to make 4 challahs, so that would not be 'set aside all but one piece'. I am guessing the apple winds up in the middle? But then does everyone get some of the apple?


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I see some of you noticed the same problem. Hmm - must e-mail aish.com and find out what the scoop is.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

Right, it makes 4 challahs, but you break the original dough into four pieces. Each piece will become a challah. You start with the first piece. Then you break that piece into two pieces. Clear as mud?

Yep, I think the apple ends up in the middle...so no, everyone wouldn't get some, and it would probably drip out.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I think I'd rather have it mixed in completely


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven*
I think this is supposed to make 4 challahs, so that would not be 'set aside all but one piece'. I am guessing the apple winds up in the middle? But then does everyone get some of the apple?

that's why I initially said I'd really just flatten the whole snake and spoon some along the whole legth & pinch it back up - so it's evenly distributed.... but truthfully I think it would be better just mixed right in....


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven*
I see some of you noticed the same problem. Hmm - must e-mail aish.com and find out what the scoop is.

if you do - let us know what they say


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

bump


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm looking for a great honey cake recipe that does not call for coffee.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

well that was an entertaining read









my aunt asked for braised greens again

and 1st night is at my house. no idea what to make. I'm going to get 2 organic chickens cut up at the butcher and make them with the POM juice - we're just having my parents and my in laws so that will be enough meat (we'll have brisket and turkey the next night at my aunts)

I may make the squash kugel & the carrot salad... not sure what else yet

something with beets. maybe cold roasted beets in a salad


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

subbing


----------



## Sweetjane (Dec 31, 2003)

Does anyone have a good recipe for egg free challah? Is that even possible???







:


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

as a matter of fact...

One week a few weeks ago, I made challah and it went together so easily and quickly and it was only after shabbos that I realized that I had left the eggs out of it







. Anyway, i made my normal recipe... let's see if I can do it from memory:

1 1/2 c water (just under yad soledes bo)
2 packets yeast
1/2c honey

let sit for 10 mins until yeast is foamy

1 tbsp salt
3/4 c oil

4 eggs (or not as in my case where I accidentally omitted them)

8-9 c flour (I use half whole spelt and half unbleached white spelt)

let rise until double

separate challah - no bracha
punch down and braid into loaves
I like to brush it with an egg and some honey - but omit the egg and just do honey and water
sprinkle poppyseeds
bake at 350 for about 20 min - depending on the size of your loaves.\

(taken from Spice and Spirit cookbook)


----------



## SaraFR (Dec 8, 2005)

I haven't put eggs in challa in a loooooong time.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Actually, the German custom is not to put eggs in challah (you might hear it called "water challah"). I grew up thinking that challah had no eggs!

Here is a recipe from another board I am on:

Quote:

Water Challah
3 C flour
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 C oil
1 1/4 C Water
1/2 tsp salt
1 Tbsp dry yeast

take 3/4 cup of water and add yeast and sugar till it bubbles

Add all dry ingredients make a well and and add wet ingredients knead by hand (or in a machine if you have one)

If mixture is too dry slowly add remaining water till it gets to the right consistency.

Yeilds one medium challah. I usually quintuple the recipe and get 6 loaves.


----------



## Sweetjane (Dec 31, 2003)

Thank you all so much! Now my son can have challah for Rosh hashanah.

Now...
does anyone have a good recipe for stuffed cabbage???


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I make great stuffed cabbage but I really wing it, no exact recipe.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

mmmm I love stuffed cabbage. I also wing it. my dh's grandmother's recipe is written out with measurements like "a half a glass" - so I'm guessing that she had one glass that she used to use to measure things LOL

anyway I brown meat and onions and parboil rice - then I mix that together and I usually mix in an egg but you'd skip that. season w/ salt & pepper

core a cabbage and immerse one leaf at a time into boiling water (or very hot) so the leaves soften up. or you could pour boiling water over the leaves.

roll mixture up inside like a burrito & place seam side down in a dutch oven (I have a huge oval pot)

mix tomato sauce, canned tomatoes, lemon juice, brown sugar & we also add a can of V-8. some people use ketchup too (my dh haha)

pour it over the cabbage rolls.

bring to a boil on the stove top and then put it in the oven. bake covered 1 hour and then ucovered another hour or so


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

You can freeze a head of cabbage a few days ahead of time and then let it defrost. The leaves will wilt and be ready to "stuff", no boiling involved. Much easier too.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 13, 2004)

I made this recipe today with my 2 yo and the other kids in my homeschool co-op.

http://www.razzledazzlerecipes.com/c...le-challah.htm

It was delicious! I doubled the recipe w/o problem. I also put it together differently -- I just divided the dough into 4 sections, rolled each into a long "snake" and then flattened it, put in a line of the apple and pinched the sides together to "hide" the apple. Then I rolled the snake into a snail shape, painted the egg white and sprinkled the sugar. They were very good size and super tasty. I'll definitely make more on Wed for the chag.

I'm thinking about making this chicken. http://www.recipezaar.com/53455 Although I'm also interested in the grenadine one being discussed last year. I don't have that cookbook -- can anyone give me the recipe?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Ok, do you ladies think that 1 turkey will be enough meat for 4 yom tov meals plus Shabbos for 4-5 people?

Urgh. I need to do my food shopping today and I haven't yet made up any meal plans or a shopping list. I'm still wondering if I wouldn't do better making several whole chickens instead of one big turkey, or maybe some ground meat to make meatloaf out of.

I want to have enough food for everybody but I don't want to spend a fortune and I don't want to get sick of eating the same thing every night. Then again, I also have a freezer so if I overbuy the meat, I can stick it in the freezer for Succos. I have a full month's worth of food stamps right now, and I want to use them wisely.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Here is a copy of the Pomegranate Chicken recipe. Obviously you would use something other butter - margarine or olive oil.


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryjane* 
I'm thinking about making this chicken. http://www.recipezaar.com/53455 Although I'm also interested in the grenadine one being discussed last year. I don't have that cookbook -- can anyone give me the recipe?

The Moroccan chicken looks great - I might try it. I know I am in the minority, but I made the Pomegranate Chicken one year, and we didn't care for it so much (and it was also expensive buying all the p. juice)


----------



## Sweetjane (Dec 31, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

:







:


----------



## yonit (Jun 14, 2006)

Aish has put up a 3 day yom tov meal plan for anyone that is still completely clueless about what to serve. It has a TON of food at each meal though...

It's already Rosh Hashanah


----------



## dara00 (Mar 30, 2007)

wow, that's a big meal plan! I needed that a few days ago...luckily I made my own up somehow.


----------



## mombh (May 6, 2003)

Iam so excited and just had to share!!!!

I just finnished baking gluten free chocolated chip Challas and
gluten free honey cake







.......and they are yummy!!!!


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

whoops - made a mistake in my challah recipe above - I made it today and realized that I typed 1 1/2 c instead of 2 1/2 cu...


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I just made the most gorgeous challah!!!

http://www.chabad.org/theJewishWoman...d-Challah.html

it was really easy and it came out beautiful!

I might take a picture LOL

it's in the fridge now all braided but not baked - I like to bake it on the day I am going to eat it - tastes better that way LOL


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

OK I put a picture in my blog

http://flminivanmama.blogspot.com/20...ah-baking.html


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

can I make tzimmes with beets (one cut up beet)? what do you all think? and should I do anything special to it to give it a head start on cooking? or do you think it would be fine ?


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I think you will have very, very pink tzimmes.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven* 
Here is a copy of the Pomegranate Chicken recipe. Obviously you would use something other butter - margarine or olive oil.

I went to the local "Global Foods Market" and found Pomegranate Molasses. With a hechsher.


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

If I want to use oil instead of melted margarine in a recipe, do I use the same amount of oil as margarine?

I'm making the cranberry-apple torte.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

that's what I do - straight substitution.

okay, here I am the day before and only challah is made. why? because I don't have cardamom for the honey cake and no produce. I gave dh my list this morning early and he still hasn't brought me anything. His response is - well, I didn't htink you really watned it now - aaarggh!!!


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

i cut up all the veggies (for tzimmes, soup, and side dishes), baked a loaf of bread for stuffing, and baked the challah (needed room in the fridge).

Now I need to decide what veggies are going in the tzimmes (in addition to the carrots & sweet potato). I want to put in the squash, beets, and pasnips... we'll see what dh lets me get away with...

I plan on making the tzimmes and the stuffing tonight before I go to bed. I also plan on juicing the pomegranate and making the syrup for the glaze for the chicken.

I found a super simple recipe but of course I can't find it now. basically just put salt pepper and thyme on the chicken, roast it till it's almost done, and then brush on the glaze and cook it for a few more minutes. sounds like something we'd enjoy more - I might brush on some honey too


----------



## Beastie (Jun 2, 2005)

Quietly subbing, in hpes of lurking and learning a few great menu ideas.

Shannah Tova, everyone!


----------



## mombh (May 6, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
can I make tzimmes with beets (one cut up beet)? what do you all think? and should I do anything special to it to give it a head start on cooking? or do you think it would be fine ?

as far as taste goes it will probably be great but colorwise, well it will probably give everything a purple tint








btw , I found orange/golden beets at whole foods and I am using those with leeks , sweet potato and carrots.

re; head start on cooking, if you have any stock/broth /soup left over that always works great.


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

ok found the simple pom. chicken recipe. note that she explains how to make the glaze last (a little out of order) http://www.recipezaar.com/79541

yeah - I get golden beets all the time but this is food from my co-op - don't like to go buy stuff when I don't have to

purpley pinkish tzimmes is basically fine. I love the taste - I find them very sweet. so I'm thinking I'm going to go ahead and add them LOL


----------



## dara00 (Mar 30, 2007)

what I've made so far:
broccoli kugel
candied sweet potatoes
honey mustard chicken
some other chicken with apples
sweet carrots

What I still have to make:
apple pie
brisket
meat balls
asparagus
eggs for the eruv tavshillin
cole slaw


----------



## SaraFR (Dec 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dara00* 
what I've made so far:
broccoli kugel
candied sweet potatoes
honey mustard chicken
some other chicken with apples
sweet carrots

What I still have to make:
apple pie
brisket
meat balls
asparagus
eggs for the eruv tavshillin
cole slaw

Thanks for the eruv tavshilin reminder!


----------



## kroonkles (Jan 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flminivanmama* 
ok found the simple pom. chicken recipe. note that she explains how to make the glaze last (a little out of order) http://www.recipezaar.com/79541


this looks good and easy enough to try if I can get ahold of p. juice today (does Trader Joes sell with a hechsher?)

I love Recipezaar. I made that Moroccan chicken above yesterday and it tasted delicious (cut the margarine down to 1/4 c though!)

I did most of my cooking, so I am wondering what other crises will occur today to make me the stark raving madwoman I usually am on erev shabbos/yom tov


----------



## flminivanmama (Nov 21, 2001)

I'm almost done. I put everything I've done so far in my blog (my tzimmes is purple LOL)


----------

